# New Office Hours: Godfrey and VanDrunen About Christ, Kingdom, and Culture



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 14, 2009)

In today's episode of Office Hours, W. Robert Godfrey, President and Professor of Church History at Westminster Seminary California and David VanDrunen, Robert B. Strimple Professor of Systematic Theology and Christian Ethics talk about the upcoming WSC Faculty Conference, "Christ, Kingdom, and Culture" to be held January 15-16, 2010 on the campus of WSC. In the interview, Dr Godfrey and Dr VanDrunen talk about what culture is, what the Kingdom of God is, how Reformed people such as Abraham Kuyper have considered them, and how Christ exercises his lordship in every area of life.

Office Hours talks with Bob Godfrey and David VanDrunen about Christ, Kingdom, and Culture

For more information about the conference go to 

Christ, Kingdom & Culture | WSC Conference 2010

For more information about Office Hours go to:

Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

Thanks for listening.

For Christ, his gospel, and his church,


----------

